

Dinosaur-Like Tails Make Terrestrial Mobile Robots More Agile - w-ll
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/diy/dinosaurlike-tails-make-terrestrial-mobile-robots-more-agile

======
qdog
I once drew up some sketches of a two-legged robot with a head and a tail like
a velociraptor. I theorize you could weight the head and tail to balance and
make the walking a little more mechanical, so if you start to tip, there's a
lot more leeway to regain balance. I guess I can afford more technology than I
could back then, hmm, perhaps I might dust those off.

I bet this thing can pull of some wicked Dukes of Hazzard style jumping,
though.

